
Commentary: Scrutinizing the carbon cycle and CO2 residence time in atmosphere - georgecmu
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0921818117306586#page=2&zoom=100,0,577
======
georgecmu
_Addendum from the editors and publisher of Global and Planetary Change

The article ‘Scrutinizing the carbon cycle and CO2 residence time in the
atmosphere’ by Hermann Harde which was published in Global and Planetary
Change at the beginning of 2017 attracted considerable attention due to its
flawed content. Three members of the editorial board (Martin Grosjean, Joel
Guiot and Zicheng Yu) expressed their concern at the publication of this paper
and, with the agreement of the editors and publisher, undertook an independent
investigation to determine the reasons why the paper was accepted for
publication. The results of that investigation are presented earlier in this
document. The Editors and Publisher thank the investigative team for their
efforts and support of the journal, and apologise for the lapses made in the
peer review process.

Peer review is regarded as the gold standard of quality assurance for
scholarly publishing. As long as established procedures are followed and good
choices are made, especially with due care and attention taken to deal with
failures or limitations that may arise along the way, it should not fail.
Occasional failures can happen however; in this case the author selected an
editor who was not an expert in the field and that editor invited the
reviewers suggested by the author without checking their credentials – the
editor was therefore not in a position to perform a sufficiently critical
evaluation of the manuscript. The acceptance of the Harde paper and the
consequent investigation therefore serve as a reminder that constant vigilance
is required by those who use the peer review system to ensure that it delivers
consistently high quality results.

After much consideration by the editors at the time of publication, it was
felt that the paper should not be retracted, but rather let it remain to
stimulate further discussion about such a highly charged and contentious
topic. It was also felt that although the implementation of the peer review of
this paper had failed, no unethical action has been found in its publication.

The investigation highlighted one of the important functions of an editorial
board - to provide the checks and balances required when difficult situations
arise. It also provided an opportunity for the editors and publisher to
reflect on how the peer review process-is undertaken by Global and Planetary
Change and we have taken proactive steps to ensure a more robust approach to
peer review in the future. In order to lessen the possibility of introducing
bias into the peer review process, authors are no longer able to suggest the
names of possible reviewers for their manuscript. To give more credit to the
Editors for their work and increase a sense of accountability, published
manuscripts will additionally provide the name of the editor who made the
final decision. New editors have been brought on board to bring new blood into
the system, but critically to ensure the required subject specific knowledge
base in this area is met.

As a scientific journal, Global and Planetary Change serves a community where
readers and authors hold a wide variety of sometimes very differing or
controversial views and should remain scientifically open and neutral. We try
to provide the opportunity for all scientists to express their views, even
though they might not be the majority and, in a fair and balanced way,
stimulate further debate provided that the underlying science is sound and
correct. Editors will continue to judge whether a manuscript should be
accepted for publication in the journal based on the objective feedback of the
peer review process provided by carefully selected experts in the field, and
would like to reassure the community that they will exercise the highest
standards and vigilance to ensure that GPC remains a forum of robust,
trustworthy science and constructive scientific debate._

